# CT Bike Swap May 20th



## mlctvt (May 1, 2017)

for you CT riders, there's a bike swap at Powder Ridge Ski Area May 20th. It benefits the awesome kids bike program CCAP

https://powderridgepark.com/first-annual-bike-swap-may-20/


----------

